# subtitleeditor in FreeBSD buggy and doesn't work - any working alternatives?



## i-bsd (Mar 22, 2018)

I use subtitleeditor in Linux frequently as part of my job.

The FreeBSD port is buggy and doesn't work (won't allow me to add text to any new lines).

Does anyone know of a working alternative?


----------



## acheron (Mar 22, 2018)

The port is really out of date, have you tried a newer version? https://github.com/kitone/subtitleeditor


----------



## obris (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi!


i-bsd said:


> I use subtitleeditor in Linux frequently as part of my job.
> 
> The FreeBSD port is buggy and doesn't work (won't allow me to add text to any new lines).
> 
> Does anyone know of a working alternative?



Probably you can give https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/aegisub/ a try.


----------

